# Jackson Hole avalanche report



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Listheeb21 said:


> *People who travel on avalanche terrain or in run-out zones should expect to be caught in avalanches.*


This season is pure madness. Here's hoping people heed the warnings and stay the hell on safe groomers.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's all about terrain management and decision making. It's not that you can't go enjoy a backcountry tour, it's all about "where" you choose to do so. It's been a meadow skipping type of season to say the least...


----------

